# قول كلمة للعضو الذى تفتقده



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*اذيكم يا احلى اعضاء 
فى اغلى منتدى 
الفكرة دى جاتلى وانا قعدة بفكر فى الناس اللى غابت
 عن المنتدى 
فجاءة وبدون مقدمات والحقيقة ناس كتير على بالى 
ونفسى اعرف اخبارهم واطمن عليهم واقولهم ارجعوا تانى 
لكن معرفش عنهم حاجة جت فى بالى الفكرة دى 
  اننا نقولهم وحشونا ووحشتنا مشاركاتكم 
وموضوعاتكم 
الموضوع ده علشان كل واحد فينا يقول كلمة لحد اشتاقله 
كتير مننا لينا علاقات باعضاء غابوا عننا 
وبقالنا كتير متكلمناش معاهم ومنعرفش عنهم حاجة 
هنا فى الموضوع هنقول كلمة لعضو وحشنا 
سواء ارجع او وحشتنا او كلمة محبة 
طبعا الاعضاء الغايبين لما يشوفوا حبنا ليهم وانهم على بالنا اكيد 
هيرجعوا 
تانى ينوروا المنتدى بوجودهم فيه 
يلا كل واحد يقول لكل عضو غايب كلمة 

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*لنا هبدأ واقول لشقاوة قلم وحشتينى مووووووت 
مفتقداكى جدا ومفتقدة مشاركاتك ومواضيعك الجميلة وارائك 
والكلام معاكى بتمنى ترجعى تانى تنورى المنتدى بوجودك المميز فيه 
لانك بجد وحشتينا جدااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل وفكرة اجمل يارورو

انا وحشني ناس كتير
وحشتني شقاوه وبتمني انها ترجع قريب
تشاركنا بمشاركتها الجميله الشقيه

وحشتني ايمليا
وحشني الكلام معاها
ومفتقداها جداا

وحشتني ميرا "انت شبعي"
وهموت من القلق عليها
وحشني اوي الرغي معاها كل يوم الصبح
بتمني انها ترجع قريب

وحشوني كل الغايبين
وكل اللي في المنتدي ليهم مشتاقين
بتمني يكونوا بخير ربنا يحميهم امين​


----------



## Jesus is the truth (12 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل جداً 

أنا وحشني *مولكا *جداً انا عارف انه مشغول ربنا يكون معاه 

وكمان *يوحنا المصري* الراجل دا كان له مجهود كبير وكتابات رائعة ولكنه اختفى فجأة ربنا يرجعة بالسلامة وينور المنتدى من تاني 

و e-sword‏ اختفي من المنتدى لأنه معاه دراسة ، وحشني خالص أتمنى انه يرجع تاني 

شكراً على الموضوع الجميل وياريت تصلوا لأجل الناس دي علشان اكيد ليهم اسباب خاصة مناعاهم انهم يتواجدوا معانا هنا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 نوفمبر 2013)

وحشتنى شقاوة : عارفة إنها مشغوووووووووووووولة على الاخر عشان كدة مش عايزة أتصل بيها و لا أعطلها - ديه مذاكرة طب يا جدعان - ربنا معاها يارب 
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*أيوة صحيح : فين خادم البتول 

بقاله زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان *


----------



## zaki (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*مين فيكم يفتكر
ezzzak*​


----------



## soul & life (12 نوفمبر 2013)

وحشونى كتير وحشتنى نيفينا وشقاوة  وايميليا 
ومن الشباب اللى مفتقدين مواضيعهم ووجودهم ..  Critic	يارب كلهم يكونوا بخير ويرجعولنا تانى يمتعونا بمشاركاتهم ووجودهم


----------



## tamav maria (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*Desert rose بقالي كتير ماشوفتهاش
marina coptic بقالها مده غايبه 
شقاوة قلم وحشتنا كتير

*


----------



## AdmanTios (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*موضوع رائع أختنا الغالية سلمت يمينك
يُتيح لنا الفرصة لإفتقاد إخواتنا الغاليين

أفتقد الدكتورة شقاوة قطعاً و الصديق
الغالي خادم البتول و كذلك ديذرت روز
و الدكتور إليكترك كرنت أفتقد وجودة جداً

ربنا يُطمئنا عنهم دوماً
إخواتنا الأحباء قد تغيبون عنا بالجسد
لكن لا ننساكم بالروح أبداً أنتم بقلوبنا
*


----------



## النهيسى (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*فكره مميزه جدا*​


----------



## النهيسى (12 نوفمبر 2013)

فيه أشخاص كتير مفتقدهم فى المنتدى
 كثيرون لم أحددهم بالأسم
وخدمتهم رائعه جدا
منهم اللى لم يدخل من زمن  ومنهم من يدخل متقطع
ربنا يطمنا عليهم جميعا
وحشونى جدا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 نوفمبر 2013)

هذا وفاء كبير  منك
الغائبون لهم حق علينا


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*وحشتنى اوووووووى لولو *
*lo siento_mucho
ووحشتنى خفة دمها مفتقداها جدا 
ومفتقدة كلامها معايا وهزارها ومواضيعها الجميلة 
وروحها اللى كانت مالية المنتدى ضحك 
ربنا يرجعها بالسلامة وتنور المنتدى تانى 
*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (12 نوفمبر 2013)

توليرانت ،دكتور هابرا ، ياسر رشدى ، كريتك  ، فادى الكلدانى

مجموعة كانت تثرى أى حوار أو نقاش 

مش عارف إيه ظروفهم 

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 نوفمبر 2013)

ياااااااااااااه في ناس كتيييييييييييييييير يارورو 
وحشوني اوووووووووي 

عجبتني فكره الموضوع ^_^
ربنا يكون معاكي حببتي 

​


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*الافتقاد الى الاخت ميرا "انت شبعي"  يارب تكون بخير وترجع تنور المنتدى بوجودها ديما ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*lo siento_mucho كمان   الاخت lo siento_mucho   مفتقدين الى الضحك والهزار و الموضوعات الجميلة 
 يارب تكون بخير وترجع الى المنتدى مرة اخرى ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*مفتقدة كمان خادم البتول جدااااااااا 
مفتقدة ارائه الجميلة ومواضيعه المهمة 
ربنا يرجعه بالف سلامة ينور المنتدى من جديد *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*مفتقدين اخونا الغالى *
*girgis2
ربنا يرجعه بالسلامة وحشتنا مشاركاته القيمة 
ومواضيع الجميلة 
ربنا يرجعه بالسلامة وينور المنتدى من جديد 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع روعة يا رورتي
اقول لكل الغايبين
ايميليا و شقاوة و  mera22 و روزا و كل الناس اللي مش بيدخلوا
وحشتونا جدااااااااا ارجعوا بقى
كفاية غياب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*G.a.L.a.x.y*
وحشتنا جداا
يارب تكون بخير
وترجع بألف سلامة​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*aalyhabib*
استاذي عالي غايب بقاله كذا يوم
يارب يكون سبب غيابه خير
ويرجع بالسلامة : )​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (13 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> موضوع جميل وفكرة اجمل يارورو
> 
> انا وحشني ناس كتير
> وحشتني شقاوه وبتمني انها ترجع قريب
> ...


عامله زى القرع تمدى لبره----الا ما قولتى وحشونى اخواتى الحلوين:ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> عامله زى القرع تمدى لبره----الا ما قولتى وحشونى اخواتى الحلوين:ura1::ura1::ura1:


*هههههههههههههههههههههه عندك حق يا جوجو 
ده انا حتى لسة سألها على روزا مش بتدخل ليه 
انا بس جاية اهدى النفوس 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> عامله زى القرع تمدى لبره----الا ما قولتى وحشونى اخواتى الحلوين:ura1::ura1::ura1:


  قرع:smile01
طيب واقولكم ليه وانتوا معايا ليل ونهار عالفون:thnk0001:


----------



## جوجو وحيد (13 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *G.a.L.a.x.y*
> وحشتنا جداا
> يارب تكون بخير
> وترجع بألف سلامة​


وطب كادبورى ماوحشتيكيش:59:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه عندك حق يا جوجو
> ده انا حتى لسة سألها على روزا مش بتدخل ليه
> انا بس جاية اهدى النفوس
> *​


انتوا كلكم عليا ولا ايه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انتوا كلكم عليا ولا ايه​


*اييييييه ده انتى هنا احسبك هناك 
انا قولتش حاجة اختك هى اللى قالت :ura1:
*​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (13 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> قرع:smile01
> طيب واقولكم ليه وانتوا معايا ليل ونهار عالفون:thnk0001:


افتحى الفيس -----------يووه :1286B2~161:اقصدى الاميل هههههههههههههه


----------



## جوجو وحيد (13 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه عندك حق يا جوجو
> ده انا حتى لسة سألها على روزا مش بتدخل ليه
> انا بس جاية اهدى النفوس
> *​


ادى اخره تربيتى ليها :crying::crying: خساره  البسبوسه اللى كنت بعملهلها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اييييييه ده انتى هنا احسبك هناك
> انا قولتش حاجة اختك هى اللى قالت :ura1:
> *​


اختي دي انا هطردها من المنتدي 
اصبري عليا بس:act23:​


جوجو وحيد قال:


> افتحى الفيس -----------يووه :1286B2~161:اقصدى الاميل هههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صحيح صدقت ماما اما بتقولك 
البكري دايما اهبل:new6:​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (13 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اختي دي انا هطردها من المنتدي
> اصبري عليا بس:act23:​
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> صحيح صدقت ماما اما بتقولك
> البكري دايما اهبل:new6:​


هههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههه هموت من الضحك يلا بقى


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*الحبوا مح بحض يا وووولاد :59:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههه هموت من الضحك يلا بقى


هههههههههههههه
لا بعد الشر عليكي
وانا مين ينرفزني يعني:t23:​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (13 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> لا بعد الشر عليكي
> وانا مين ينرفزني يعني:t23:​


يا بنتى انتى بتروحى فين ال--------------------- قفل :sha:


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*اقول لمارسلينو مفتقدين وجودك جدا 
بنتمنى ترجع تنور المنتدى تانى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*العضو الجميل *
*Eternal life*

*بقاله كتير مدخلش عاوزه اقوله مفتقدين وجودك وسطنا *​


----------



## zaki (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*فين

Coptic Man & ezzzak

مش هم مشرفين  حد يقولنا هما فين ؟*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*وحستنى جدااااااا*
*marmora jesus*

*بتمنى ترجع بالف سلامة تنور المنتدى 
بروحها الجميلة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*مفتقدة مشرفتنا الجميلة**
+Bent El3dra+*
*احب اقولها يارب ترجعى بالسلامة تنورى المنتدى 
من تانى بوجودك المميز *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 نوفمبر 2013)

**koki* *

وحشتنا جدا بقالها فترة مش بتيجي
يارب تيجي وتطمنا عليها وتنورنا : )
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*mera22*

*بقالها فترة مش بتدخل وقلقانة عليها 
ربنا يطمنا عليها وترجع تنور المنتدى تانى *​


----------



## fredyyy (16 نوفمبر 2013)

عاوز أشوفك توين 
لسة كلماتك في وداني بترن 
في كلمات جديدة مش متعود عليها في وداني بتزن 
تعالى وحدثني عن ربي علشان قلبي لكلامك الحلو بيحن 
.


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*فى حاجة غريبة حصلت من ساعة الموضوع ده 
كتير من الاعضاء اللى افتقدناهم فيه 
رجعوا نوروا المنتدى 
بجد مبسوطة جدا انهم رجعوا 
وبتمنى كل الغايبين يرجعوا بالف سلامة 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*كريس  او بداية العمر
بجدوحشتنا كلنا 
ارجعلنا بجد
*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (20 نوفمبر 2013)

أنطاكى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*tasoni queena *

*وحشتنا ومفتقدنها جدا 
بقالى زمن مشوفتهاش دخلت 
يارب تكون بخير وترجع تنور *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*V mary
وحشتنى جداااااااااااااا 
ووحشتنى مشاركاتها الجميلة ودمها الخفيف 
يارب يامارى ترجعى تنورى المنتدى من تانى بوجودك الجميل 
مفتقدينك جدااااااااا*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*مفتقدة جداااااااااا روزى 
وحشتنى مشاركاتها ومواضيعها 
وشقاوتها وروحها الجميلة 
بتمنى ترجع فى اقرب وقت تنور المنتدى من تانى 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

مفتقدة الاستاذ عبود عبده عبود
ان شاء الله يكون بخير
ويرجع للمنتدي بالسلامة
​


----------



## Desert Rose (30 نوفمبر 2013)

الا ما فيه حد افتكرنى يا اندال leasantrleasantr
حتى افتكرونى ب  2 كيلو قشر موز اتزحلق عليهم ياساتر يارب على الناس :hlp:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*


Desert Rose قال:



الا ما فيه حد افتكرنى يا اندال leasantrleasantr
حتى افتكرونى ب  2 كيلو قشر موز اتزحلق عليهم ياساتر يارب على الناس :hlp:


أنقر للتوسيع...


ها أنتي ذا قد عدتي،، ​*


----------



## Desert Rose (30 نوفمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *
> 
> ها أنتي ذا قد عدتي،، ​*



ايه ده ؟ قيس ابن الملوح عندنا ؟leasantrleasantr


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 نوفمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> الا ما فيه حد افتكرنى يا اندال leasantrleasantr
> حتى افتكرونى ب  2 كيلو قشر موز اتزحلق عليهم ياساتر يارب على الناس :hlp:



*أصل إنتى عودتينا على غيابك 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يعنى لو موجودة ممكن نقول : يا ساتر يارب فيه إيه ؟:hlp:


*


----------



## Desert Rose (30 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أصل إنتى عودتينا على غيابك
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



ههههههه صحيح خيراللهم اجعله خيرفيه ايه ؟leasantr
بقا كده يا ايرينى ؟ يخونك العيش والملح ؟ :t31:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 نوفمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههه صحيح خيراللهم اجعله خيرفيه ايه ؟leasantr
> بقا كده يا ايرينى ؟ يخونك العيش والملح ؟ :t31:



*بأنكشك بس 

عشان أدارى خيبتى :cry2:*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 نوفمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايه ده ؟ قيس ابن الملوح عندنا ؟leasantrleasantr



*نو مش مُلوح خالص،،دا مُلُوح ع الأخر،،
​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 نوفمبر 2013)

؛،؛

انا لسا شايف التوبيك؟

*أفتقد 

"آيمـليآ" بشده،،

​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*نيفين رمزى .......افتقد كتابتها المتميزة​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> *Desert rose بقالي كتير ماشوفتهاش
> *



*ظلمتينا يا روز ماريا افتكرتك اهى 
بس سامحينى انا قصرت فى افتقادك 
بس علشان ماريا سبقتنى صدقينى 
لكن احنا منقدرش ننساكى اصلا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *
> و كذلك ديذرت روز
> 
> *


*اهو ادمن كمان يا روز افتقدك 
شكلك ملفتيش فى الموضوع كويس ههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2013)

*مفتقدين العضو الجميل *
*PoNA ELLY*​*مفتقدين هدوئه ومشاركاته الجميلة 
ربنا يطمنا عليه ويرجع ينور المنتدى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مفتقدين العضو الجميل *
> *PoNA ELLY*​*مفتقدين هدوئه ومشاركاته الجميلة
> ربنا يطمنا عليه ويرجع ينور المنتدى *​


بونا كان موجود من يومين تلاتة يارورو

انتي عارفه احنا عايزين نعمل موضوع افتقاد
للموجودين ومش موجودين 
بقالي فترة ملاحظة ان فيه ناس بتبقا موجودة ومش موجودة
يعني تقدري تقولي بيتفرجوا علينا من بعيد بس
ومش فاهمة ليه ؟!​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بونا كان موجود من يومين تلاتة يارورو
> 
> انتي عارفه احنا عايزين نعمل موضوع افتقاد
> للموجودين ومش موجودين
> ...


*طب كويس انه كان موجود 
اهااااااا علشان كدا ماخدتش بالى انه موجود 
اها فعلا فى كتير كدا ومنهم اللى بيدخل انفيزبول 
ويكتفى بالمتابعة من بعيد لبعيد 
طبعا ده مش هنقدر نعرفه كل واحد اكيد ليه اسبابه الخاصة 
بس كل اللى علينا اننا نقولهم 
انهم وحشونا جدا وياريت يرجعوا ينوروا المنتدى من تانى 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2013)

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 1) 
		 	 	 		 			‏رورو ايهاب*

اهو جالك كلامى حد متأنفز تحت اهو بيتابع فى صمت هههههههه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 1)
> ‏رورو ايهاب*
> 
> اهو جالك كلامى حد متأنفز تحت اهو بيتابع فى صمت هههههههه
> *​


انا حاسة ان فيه حد بيرقبنا احنا التلاتة يابت:t9:
:new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا حاسة ان فيه حد بيرقبنا احنا التلاتة يابت:t9:
> :new6:​


*ههههههههههههههههه 
قصدك احنا الاربعة بقى 
:crazy_pil*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> قصدك احنا الاربعة بقى
> :crazy_pil*​


مش مهم احنا الكام
المهم اننا بنتراقب ياموكوسة:new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش مهم احنا الكام
> المهم اننا بنتراقب ياموكوسة:new6:​


*عايزة تعرفى مين بيراقبنا يابت 
ادخلى على اخر صفحة فى 
ما تزوقينى يا ماما وانتى هتعرفى هههههههه:hlp:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عايزة تعرفى مين بيراقبنا يابت
> ادخلى على اخر صفحة فى
> ما تزوقينى يا ماما وانتى هتعرفى هههههههه:hlp:
> *​


هههههههه
اكيد دي صفحه الوفيات قصدي الخفيات:new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههه
> اكيد دي صفحه الوفيات قصدي الخفيات:new6:​


*ايون بس خلى بالك دى اقسام 
هتلاقى عندك قسم الانفزبولين 
الا هى جمعها ايه يابت ههههههه 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (1 ديسمبر 2013)

ياسلام يعني هي رورو بس اللي عاوزه تعرف 
انا كمان عاوزه اعرف ما انا كمان بعرف اغني ماتزوقيني ياماما انتوا ليه ماروحتوش الكنيسه النهارده يابنات


----------



## tamav maria (1 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون بس خلى بالك دى اقسام
> هتلاقى عندك قسم الانفزبولين
> الا هى جمعها ايه يابت ههههههه
> *​



جمعها ايه يااختشي 
عاوزه اعرف انا كمان


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ياسلام يعني هي رورو بس اللي عاوزه تعرف
> انا كمان عاوزه اعرف ما انا كمان بعرف اغني ماتزوقيني ياماما انتوا ليه ماروحتوش الكنيسه النهارده يابنات


*ماريا وحشااااااااااانى اخير ا شوفتك قبل ما اموت هههههه 
طب يلا مع بتول وكل واحد تدور فى صفحة 
وانا عليا هزوق البنية  ههههههههه 
انا مش دايما بروح الحد يا ماريا بروح وسط الاسبوع بيبقى هادى *



tamav maria قال:


> جمعها ايه يااختشي
> عاوزه اعرف انا كمان


*اصبرى بتول هتجبلنا جمعها دلوقتى 
بس اوعى يغمن عليكى 
علشان هى اكيد هتجيب جمع كلمة غيرها خالص اسألينى انا هههههههه *


----------



## tamav maria (1 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ماريا وحشااااااااااانى اخير ا شوفتك قبل ما اموت هههههه
> طب يلا مع بتول وكل واحد تدور فى صفحة
> وانا عليا هزوق البنية  ههههههههه
> انا مش دايما بروح الحد يا ماريا بروح وسط الاسبوع بيبقى هادى *
> ...



بعد الشر عنك حبيبتي طول العمر لكي غاليتي
بس عندك حق يارورو قداسات وسط الاسبوع بتبقي هاديه وروحانيه جدا انا احيانا بروح قداس من خمسه لسبعه صباحا قبل الشغل بس علي طول بروح الحد بس النهارده كنت تعبانه ماروحتش 

ادينا صابره لما الصبر زهق مني لغاية ما تيجي بتول بجمع الكلمه بس علي رايك يارب تكونه هي صح


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> بعد الشر عنك حبيبتي طول العمر لكي غاليتي
> بس عندك حق يارورو قداسات وسط الاسبوع بتبقي هاديه وروحانيه جدا انا احيانا بروح قداس من خمسه لسبعه صباحا قبل الشغل بس علي طول بروح الحد بس النهارده كنت تعبانه ماروحتش
> 
> ادينا صابره لما الصبر زهق مني لغاية ما تيجي بتول بجمع الكلمه بس علي رايك يارب تكونه هي صح


*اها قداسات وسط الاسبوع بتبقى هادية جدا وجميلة 
وبتستمتعى بيها اكتر 
الف سلامة ليكى حبيبتى 
تلاقيها راحت تجيبها من ما تزوقينى يا ماما صفحة الكلمات المعقدة هههههه *


----------



## tamav maria (1 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اها قداسات وسط الاسبوع بتبقى هادية جدا وجميلة
> وبتستمتعى بيها اكتر
> الف سلامة ليكى حبيبتى
> تلاقيها راحت تجيبها من ما تزوقينى يا ماما صفحة الكلمات المعقدة هههههه *




هههههههههههههههههههه
يا مسهل ياااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون بس خلى بالك دى اقسام
> هتلاقى عندك قسم الانفزبولين
> الا هى جمعها ايه يابت ههههههه
> *​


ههههههه
مش عارفه جمع الانفزبوليين ايه 
يخيبك يارورو
جمعها حرنكش طبعا:new6:​


tamav maria قال:


> ياسلام يعني هي رورو بس اللي عاوزه تعرف
> انا كمان عاوزه اعرف ما انا كمان بعرف اغني ماتزوقيني ياماما انتوا ليه ماروحتوش الكنيسه النهارده يابنات


ياسلام عالصوت الكروانيleasantr

صدقيني اخويا بايت في الشغل من امبارح
ونسينا نديله مفتاح الشقه امبارح
وهو بيجي علي الساعه 8 كدا
يعني لو ربنا رتب وجه في معاده هنروح بأذن ربنا
ولو اتأخر يبقا مش هينفع نروح ومفيش نصيب
لاني بحب احضر الاقداس من اوله
​


tamav maria قال:


> جمعها ايه يااختشي
> عاوزه اعرف انا كمان


ماقولنا حرنكش :new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههه
> مش عارفه جمع الانفزبوليين ايه
> يخيبك يارورو
> جمعها حرنكش طبعا:new6:​
> ماقولنا حرنكش :new6:​


*اشحال ما كنتى كاتبة جمعها اصلا 
كدا يبقى تجيبى مفردها ههههههههه 
الا يعنى ايه اشحال دى صحيح leasantr*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اشحال ما كنتى كاتبة جمعها اصلا
> كدا يبقى تجيبى مفردها ههههههههه
> الا يعنى ايه اشحال دى صحيح leasantr*​


ايه الالفاظ اللي انتي بتقوليها دي صحيح:wub:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايه الالفاظ اللي انتي بتقوليها دي صحيح:wub:​


*النبى ما اعرف اصلا هى معناها ايه هههههه *
*بس بقى يابت احنا قلبنا الموضوع شات :crazy_pil*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *النبى ما اعرف اصلا هى معناها ايه هههههه *
> *بس بقى يابت احنا قلبنا الموضوع شات :crazy_pil*​


اه صحيح دا مبقاش موضوع
انتي كدا يارورو كل ماتدخلي موضوع تبوظيه برغيك دا:new6:

يلا اتفضلي من غير ماترود:new9:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اه صحيح دا مبقاش موضوع
> انتي كدا يارورو كل ماتدخلي موضوع تبوظيه برغيك دا:new6:
> 
> يلا اتفضلي من غير ماترود:new9:​


*هى حبوووووو بهتت عليكى ولا ايه هههههههههههه 
*
*حاضر انا مشيت اهو *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هى حبوووووو بهتت عليكى ولا ايه هههههههههههه
> *
> *حاضر انا مشيت اهو *​


انا ركيكه
وبعدين انا اطول ان حبو تبهت عليا اصلا:smil12:

بطلي بقا مش كل ماسكت تنكشيني وتخليني ارد عليكي:wub:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا ركيكه
> وبعدين انا اطول ان حبو تبهت عليا اصلا:smil12:
> 
> بطلي بقا مش كل ماسكت تنكشيني وتخليني ارد عليكي:wub:​













​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

* فادى الكلدانى 
مفتقدينه جدااااااااااا
بقاله كتير مش موجود 
مفتقدين مشاركاته الجميلة وتفكيره الناضج
ربنا يرجعه بالسلامة ينور المنتدى من تانى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*كرستينا كركر
وحشتينا اوووووووووى يا قمر 
يارب ترجعى تنورى المنتدى قريب *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*مفتقدين العضو الجميل
جورجينو 
ربنا يرجعه بالسلامة ينور المنتدى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*مفتقدين اخونا الغالى*
*بايبل333*
*بقاله فترة مش باين *
*ربنا يرجعه بالسلامة ويطمنا عليه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 ديسمبر 2013)

مفتقدين جدا
مارتينا فوفو
نفسي ترجع تاني
بتعليقاتها الجميله
وتطمنا عليها
يارب
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*مفتقدين كمان العضو الجميل 
++ كيرلس ++
ربنا يطمنا عليه ويرجعه بالسلامة 
ينور المنتدى من جديد *​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*أثني جداً على جهود الغالية "رورو" ....للالتفاتة الجميلة والمحاولة الرائعة للّم شمل الغائبين ....الكثير منهم متواجد "خلسة" في المنتدى بحسب ما يسمح به الوقت (ومنهم انا) - لكن الجميع في قلوبنا - ولا ننسى هذا المنتدى الذي فتح اذهاننا وعقولنا وافكارنا على امور لم نكن نعلمها ...الرب يبارك جميع المشاركين فيه ...حاضرين وغائبين *
*
*
*تحياتي *


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*مفتقدة جدا 
بوب كمبيوتر 
مفتقدين وجوده ومشاركاته 
وخدمته الرائعة 
ربنا يرجعه بالسلامة ويطمنا عليه 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*مفتقدة جداااااااااا
**johna&jesus*
*
مفتقدة خفه دمه وصلاته للكل دايما 
ربنا يرجعه بالسلامة 
ارجع بقى يا واد
وحشتنا جداااااااا *​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مفتقدة جداااااااااا روزى
> وحشتنى مشاركاتها ومواضيعها
> وشقاوتها وروحها الجميلة
> بتمنى ترجع فى اقرب وقت تنور المنتدى من تانى
> *​




ميرسي جدا يا رورو يا حبيبتي ربنا يخليكي ويفرحك

انتي وحشتيني خالص:08:


----------

